
Trello limits teams on free tier to 10 boards, rolls out Enterprise features - Corrado
https://venturebeat.com/2019/03/19/trello-limits-free-users-to-10-boards-rolls-out-enterprise-automations-and-admin-controls/
======
Corrado
Just a quick glance at this, and from the feedback in my local Slack channel,
this looks like it might be a bad move. At least for free/open source use.
Atlassian is trying to make their investment back by force. Oh well, another
good product bites the dust.

